# Confidence



## allgrnpenguin (Jan 8, 2012)

ABagofButter said:


> So other than the normal "just go for it" is there any other way that could help my confidence when approaching a new trick? I try the go for it method but a lot of the times it doesn't work out


Hey I can't comment from personal experience 'cause I can't do any tricks, but have you seen the Snowboard Addiction vids? They come with some pretty cool 'mental training' tips, advice about visualisation etc... if you download them.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

for me the best thing for getting over fear of a feature is to hike it. you get to watch other people hit it and learn from that, and you aren't doing the whole run so you only focus on the feature you're hiking.

same thing goes for a new trick. find a feature it fits well and hike it. repeat. repeat. repeat.

on days when the snow is soft get after it even more.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

ABagofButter said:


> So other than the normal "just go for it" is there any other way that could help my confidence when approaching a new trick? I try the go for it method but a lot of the times it doesn't work out


Helmet / Pads?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I try to break down the trick or feature into parts and work on the parts. Like small jump, bigger jump, bigger jump, or do 180's while standing, do ollies while standing, then start combining them. The point is to convince yourself that no part of the trick is beyond you.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I try to break down the trick or feature into parts and work on the parts. Like small jump, bigger jump, bigger jump, or do 180's while standing, do ollies while standing, then start combining them. The point is to convince yourself that no part of the trick is beyond you.


 +1
This is great advice and leads to actual progression of skills rather than "trial and error" hucking. This can included practicing the individual parts outside the park. Like getting comfortable for speed by flat boarding down a steep face.

Also game planning the trick can lead to a successful attempt. In the more recent Transworld Snowboarding magazines you may notice them being broken down by a model called ATML. Gaming planning what you need to do in each phase can lead to more succesful attempts, or at least and understanding to why you got munched . The four parts of it are listed below.

*A*pproach - speed, side approaching from , snow conditions, etc.
*T*ake-off - Speed, POP needed, Stance alignment, timing of movements, etc.
*M*aneuver - Movements to accomplish, sighting, distance needed. reference points, etc.
*L*anding - Condition of landing, run out, movement to accomplish, edge to land on, etc.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I find snorting Angel Dust seems to work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Aside from Avenger's drug induced approach, Donutz is on to it. Also start small in everything, rails, boxes and jumps.

I just started riding med difficulty rails this season. I started by finding the smallest rail you have ever seen and getting comfortable riding those. I then started to hit the next size up feature. This has worked well for me to build confidence and to be able to ride the feature. I am now hitting features I never thought I would.

I have found though that when I think I will be going to fast, I'm actually going to slow. "just huck it", kinda, as everyone has mentioned in other threads and my own. You do need more speed than you think you are carrying and this for me has proven true for boxes, rails and jumps.

Hope this helps and good luck in your park adventures !!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always found a couple of beers help........if that doesn't work.......drink a couple more! Pain is temporary.......glory is forever!


----------

